# Polishing Pad Advice please



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
I have just bought a Das polisher, never used one before so a bit apprehensive. I just want to know if the chemical guys hex logic orange pad is suitable to use with Meguiars Ultimate Compound. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks & kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## N16k (Aug 13, 2016)

lorijay said:


> Hi
> I have just bought a Das polisher, never used one before so a bit apprehensive. I just want to know if the chemical guys hex logic orange pad is suitable to use with Meguiars Ultimate Compound. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & kind regards
> Lorijay


It will work to remove swirls and light scratches however you will end up with buffer trails/ holograms that you will need to remove after. You will need a 2nd stage after using that combo so something like a black hex logic and a finishing polish.


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks N16k, advice appreciated.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The advice given above is wrong :lol: , ultimate compound is designed to one step, you'll be fine with your DA and chosen pad, just work the polish till it's clear wipe off check/admire your work and move on, and don't forget to clean the pad after each section, a tooth brush or similar will do to remove spent polish and dead paint. Wrong advice is worse than no advice imo.


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Delta4
Thanks for your response and advice. Confusing business this car polishing malarkey  but looking forward to standing back and admiring.
So from what you have said I won't damage my paintwork or create problems with what combination.

Kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry meant to say " with my combination"


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

lorijay said:


> Hi Delta4
> Thanks for your response and advice. Confusing business this car polishing malarkey  but looking forward to standing back and admiring.
> So from what you have said I won't damage my paintwork or create problems with what combination.
> 
> ...


It's not impossible but you do need to be an utter numpty to damage the paintwork with a DA, just keep in mind that the paint ( clearcoat ) is on the hard side unless the panels have been repainted so making progress may take while, you may not be left with a flawless surface and it is far safer to not aim for one if new to machine polishing, watch a few YT video's for a general idea ( ammo nyc is worth a look ) .


----------



## N16k (Aug 13, 2016)

Delta4 said:


> The advice given above is wrong :lol: , ultimate compound is designed to one step, you'll be fine with your DA and chosen pad, just work the polish till it's clear wipe off check/admire your work and move on, and don't forget to clean the pad after each section, a tooth brush or similar will do to remove spent polish and dead paint. Wrong advice is worse than no advice imo.


Not sure I'd say it's wrong advice. The orange pad is a cutting pad and not a finishing pad. From my experience using a cutting pad for the whole process hasn't been sufficient as light holograms have been seen hence why I suggested a finishing pad along with a separate polish to finish.
Using a da for sure will give less holograms due to the motion. But the pad mentioned isn't a finishing pad it's a medium/heavy cut pad. Why would they sell finishing pads if cutting pads are good enough? :lol:

End of the day, try it. If you get holograms, get the ultimate polish and a polishing pad. If not then happy days


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N16k said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > The advice given above is wrong :lol: , ultimate compound is designed to one step, you'll be fine with your DA and chosen pad, just work the polish till it's clear wipe off check/admire your work and move on, and don't forget to clean the pad after each section, a tooth brush or similar will do to remove spent polish and dead paint. Wrong advice is worse than no advice imo.
> ...


I understanding your logic, but the op will be fine with the combo if the vehicle had soft paint like honda's or nissan i'd agree with you, i detail for a living been at it for decades spending many days looking at swirls disappear, if your leaving holograms on hard paint with a da your doing something wrong.


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

To be totally honest that combination is lost on the paint on a TT as it is rock hard. But as you are a beginner i would go with the ultimate compoind with the orange pad to remove light marking marring with will improve the finish but then also get a finnishing pad in chemical guys blue red black either will be perfect and this will restore the gloss which is what you really want. Beginning i would use the finishing pad to get the feel of the machine then move up to the orange. Once you het the hang of it megs 101 woth a microfibre pad will really be what you will need to cut into the hard Audi paint


----------

